# publicidad del Peru en calles de Buenos Aires



## pierinho141516 (Jul 5, 2009)

Claro ya era hora que promocionen el turismo , en España hay comerciales de Colombia todos los dias para apoyar su turismo , asi que no sera mala idea hacer eso tambien


----------



## gorcha2 (Aug 31, 2008)

*publicidad del peru en el metro de madrid*

Les dejo esta imagen de la prom del peru en varias estaciones del metro de madrid, esta en las principales estaciones, asi q lo veran miles de personas al dia. saludos


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Quevedo!!!! 
Quiero uno en la Puerta del Sol.!!!!!


----------

